# Do I look like a nerd?



## IfUSeekAmy

I think I do, a whole lot. but people have told me I'm good looking, but I just think they're being sarcastic. What do you think I look like?
I'll post my pic, and tell me what you think about it.


----------



## Setolac

take off your glasses and wear contact lenses : problem solved


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Setolac said:


> take off your glasses and wear contact lenses : problem solved


 without my glasses A LOT of people have told me I look like a girl, I have long eyelashes, and the glasses hide them. My parents don't allow me to wear contacts.


----------



## Joe

IfUSeekAmy said:


> without my glasses A LOT of people have told me I look like a girl, I have long eyelashes, and the glasses hide them. My parents don't allow me to wear contacts.


Try exercising, also take a photo without glasses since it might just be people being mean. (You don't look ugly btw)
Are the eyelash comments by girls? Ive got long eyelashes and the only thing that seems to be said about them is by women who say "I wish I had eyelashes like yours" lol :/ This was a few years ago though so idk what it'd be like now


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

jJoe said:


> Try exercising, also take a photo without glasses since it might just be people being mean. (You don't look ugly btw)
> Are the eyelash comments by girls? Ive got long eyelashes and the only thing that seems to be said about them is by women who say "I wish I had eyelashes like yours" lol :/ This was a few years ago though so idk what it'd be like now


Yep, my mother and my aunt as well. I have heard them say stuff like "I think you would look very pretty as a girl." and that hurt me a little inside, but now I'm used to it.

Here's the picture


----------



## Setolac

If you can't take off your glasses then grow a beard and a moustache. This would make you look masculine.


----------



## Just Tony

Ehhh you look like a person. Being nerdy now a days has a positive connotation around it. Its your actiond that need to be worried about. You can look like the coolest hypebeast, and still come off nerdy by the way you act.


----------



## Joe

You look nothing like a girl :/ its just people saying it to be mean.


----------



## TheOutsider

You look Asian.


----------



## Starlightx

Hm, you're definitely not ugly or anything, but (as strange as this might sound...) i think your should get your eyebrows done nicely. Not too thin and girly or anything, but a cleaner shape. You'd be surprised how many guys get them done, especially celebrities. Also, maybe when you get older you can get contacts. I don't notice anything wrong with your eyelashes or anything.

All in all, you look like a normal Asian kid to me


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

TheOutsider said:


> You look Asian.


haha yes that makes sense my dad is chinese


----------



## The Professor

you look like you're seekin' Amy boiiiiii!


----------



## HurtTeammate

just the glasses. me too, i do look nerdy with them on, as they are thick, and squarish, but i do take them off, i and i definitely get checked out more.


----------



## Ape in space

I think you look good. The glasses are good too. Be proud to be a nerd. And there's nothing wrong with long eyelashes. I have them too. It doesn't make you look girly. They are counteracted by the eyebrows. You can also grow some stubble if you want to look more dangerous, but you don't look like a girl or anything now so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## RiversEdge

TheOutsider said:


> You look Asian.


You look white.

- that wasn't even necessary.


----------



## TheOutsider

RiversEdge said:


> You look white.
> 
> - that wasn't even necessary.


I look white?! Thanks. I'm Mexican.


----------



## RiversEdge

TheOutsider said:


> I look white?! Thanks. I'm Mexican.


What, you don't want to look hispanic?

I think you got the point in my first post, however. We could be more supportive and nice to others, instead of saying things in ignorance or things that can be taken that way.


----------



## whatevzers

You look fine man. Just my opinion, but you'd look a little better if you did your hair and lost the glasses. Not to sound mean or anything.


----------



## TheOutsider

RiversEdge said:


> What, you don't want to look hispanic?
> 
> I think you got the point in my first post, however. We could be more supportive and nice to others, instead of saying things in ignorance or things that can be taken that way.


Well I'm sure the op got it in the way I meant it.


----------



## Just Tony

TheOutsider said:


> Well I'm sure the op got it in the way I meant it.


Hmm and what would the way you meant be miss? Cause I took that wrong too.


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski

To be honest a lot of it is in your inherent facial structure. 
Very weak facial features, especially noticeable being the weak jawline.
I have no idea if a doctor would be willing to prescribe HGH, but it seems like you may have some slight HGH deficiency and possibly some androgen deficiencies, but I can't be certain. I'd strongly suggest speaking to a doctor and getting blood work done though.
That being said, I agree with some of the other stuff said about the glasses and eyebrows. Work with what you've got and definitely experement a little with the hair


----------



## dunno1234

Don't feed him lies, he's not a dog.

OP - yes you look like a nerd. Yes you do have feminine traits. A rule of thumb is if you look like you wouldn't last a second in prison then you probably lie more on the nerd/ feminine side of appearance rather than the tough/ masculine side. 

I'm also a small framed feminine looking nerd and it sucks and makes it more difficult to feel like a man and command respect but it is what it is. Swallow the bitter pill and move on because from what I understand there are far more bitter pills coming our way in life and some familiarity with how to overcome them wouldn't hurt I don't think.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Petrovsk Mizinski said:


> To be honest a lot of it is in your inherent facial structure.
> Very weak facial features, especially noticeable being the weak jawline.
> I have no idea if a doctor would be willing to prescribe HGH, but it seems like you may have some slight HGH deficiency and possibly some androgen deficiencies, but I can't be certain. I'd strongly suggest speaking to a doctor and getting blood work done though.
> That being said, I agree with some of the other stuff said about the glasses and eyebrows. Work with what you've got and definitely experement a little with the hair


What HGH deficiency? I think I seem to be growing normally. And do you have to be THAT critical in pointing out my flaws? :sus What? Do you expect me to look perfect?


----------



## rapidfox1

No. You look intelligent.


----------



## Joe

IfUSeekAmy said:


> What HGH deficiency? I think I seem to be growing normally. And do you have to be THAT critical in pointing out my flaws? :sus What? Do you expect me to look perfect?


I think the in depth explanations aren't needed because even though you might look a bit more nerdy than average, you just look like a typical teenager. Removing the glasses does help a little though, but you don't really look feminine anyway.


----------



## Setolac

IfUSeekAmy said:


> What HGH deficiency? I think I seem to be growing normally. And do you have to be THAT critical in pointing out my flaws? :sus What? Do you expect me to look perfect?


You don't seem to be listening to me. You don't need to inject human growth hormone. All you have to do is to grow a bear and a moustache, don't shave it every morning. By then even if you still have your glasses on, you would look rugged and masculine. 
-Just my 2 cents


----------



## Saekon

I honestly think you just need to lose the glasses, they do make you look pretty nerdy and the difference is notable without them. I use contacts and I too look nerdy when I wear my glasses instead of them... Except when I grow my beard, but umm, let's not worry about that!

If you really can't get contacts though, and don't want to walk around half-blind (I know I don't, it's painful when you walk into stuff - or get hit by stuff) you should consider getting different frames for your glasses, sunglass type frames with transitional lenses? I've been told that when it's sunny my transitional glasses make me look pretty cool and they're a tad bit more squarish than yours. 

Don't think it's worth it though, contacts are a lot more convenient and are cheaper short-term than glasses, you should try bringing that up with your parents.


----------



## Pandemic

Jesus christ some of these responses are disturbing. OP I think you look hot.



> I have no idea if a doctor would be willing to prescribe HGH, but it seems like you may have some slight HGH deficiency and possibly some androgen deficiencies, but I can't be certain. I'd strongly suggest speaking to a doctor and getting blood work done though.


Whhhaaaat?! =/


----------



## Marlon

Yeah you look like a nerd because of the glasses. But why is that a bad thing? Your face is extremely round and the glasses are square, I don't think that matches. Try a different style of glasses or get contacts. I use both glasses and contacts!


----------



## peachteax3

My best guy friend has like the longest lashes ever and girls envy him for that!!! People are just jealous at what u have that they dont'. Maybe u can work out, or just change the frames of ur glasses. Or perhaps make ur eyebrows look less thicker because that can change the way ur face is shaped. I am not sure if guys are suppose to take care of heir eyebrows though lol. Btw u look nothing like a nerd ... U look like this guy from my class that everyone likes!!


----------



## Blawnka

Little bit,


----------



## Watercoulour

I think you look fine, but if it really bugs you, just get contacts. :3
Maybe a new hairstyle? Its up to you, but I say you're pretty good looking ^^


----------



## EmergencyChocolate

OP:

Yes, you look like a nerd. Is that a bad thing? Not at all!

I think you look great already. If you still want to tweak a few things, you could try to experiment with a different style of clothes or get new frames for your glasses. You'd be surprised at how they can change you look!


----------



## ShannelTheUgly

Starlightx is right *Get them waxed*


----------



## Knowbody

grow ur hair shoulder length, shave off all facial hair and go with the androgynous look

some women actually like it believe it or not


----------



## Camelleone

I agree on the opinion of wearing contacts on some occasion and trim your eyebrows (maybe you're too young to wear contacts btw) but overall you look really normal to me.
you can start worrying more about your appearance when you're in college, right now just relax and be natural, enjoy your hobbies, games, friends and school.. just my opinion


----------



## Princess143

I <3 Nerds!!!! Why, cause I am one!!!:high5


----------



## TmastermanT

If you look like a nerd you don't need to act like a nerd. You can look like a nerd and be cool. Nothing wrong with looking like a nerd .


----------



## DiceMan

Nothing wrong with looking like a nerd. I've known plenty of good looking women who love nerdy boys. Nerds rule the world!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding

You're just going through an awkward phase.

And why is it a bad thing to be a nerd? Nerds are cool. We rule the world, man!


----------



## mezzoforte

You can be good-looking and look like a nerd.


----------



## applesauce5482

Come on people, look at this guy as an individual. I hate it when people put others into groups like "he looks like a nerd" and "that guy looks like a jock" and "that girl looks like a goth." Just my opinion.

There's nothing wrong with long eyelashes. If you want to change your appearance, maybe wear some contacts, work out a bit. And you don't look like a girl.


----------



## Caramel Rose

Lose the glasses. You look better. You don't look like a girl with or without your glasses.


----------

